# RENTAL GEAR SALE - Labor Day Weekend - Boulder



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

*Some photos of some of the rafts*

Here are some pictures of a few of the rafts we have for sale.


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

*More pics of other gear for sale*

Here are pictures of some of the other gear we will have for sale this weekend. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151906510592642.1073741831.72218407641&type=1


----------

